# Mouse Wheel A No Go In X



## AterExsilium (Feb 20, 2009)

I've Just recently installed freebsd and setup x after some work i got the mouse working but still can't get the scroll wheel working i've tried several solutions (using moused and with moused disabled) but nothing has worked so far here's some of my config

/etc/rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat Feb 14 18:30:48 2009
# Created: Sat Feb 14 18:30:48 2009
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="TheLookingGlass.vf.shawcable.net"
ifconfig_vr0="DHCP"
keymap="us.iso"
sshd_enable="YES"

# Snmp & Ntp Deamons
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpdate_hosts="0.ca.pool.ntp.org"
snmp_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Wed Feb 18 14:52:14 2009
moused_port="/dev/psm0"
moused_type="intellimouse"
moused_enable="YES"
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf  Mouse Section

```
Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect
    Option "Device"      "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option      "Buttons"       "5"
    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection
```


----------



## chrischimp (Feb 20, 2009)

Try:


```
Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
```


----------

